# Phosphate off the chart after 4weeks of treatment!



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

My phosphate levels have been off the chart for the last month (since I started testing for phosphate). My suspicion arose that something was off by the cloud that formed inside my water.

Some background:

1) I suspected the phosphate may be high b/c of the algea that started to grow, and the immense cloudy appearance in my water.

2) I started using "PhosGuard" immediately after I found the high levels.

3) I change the "PhosGuard" once a week, and the levels are still at 10 mg/L.

4) Every other chemical checks out. Initially Nitrate was too high as well, but I got that down to approx. 10 mg/L

I've had my tank for approximately 5 year. I suspect that the fairly recent intruduction of fresh water plants may be the underlying factor. Since I got the plants I have been doing 50% water changes every 1-2 weeks just to keep the tank clean. I think this is due to the fact that I can't vaccuum the gravel any longer......

HELP!

Sincerely,

New guy to the forum


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think your plants had anything to do with it. Test your tap water, add phosphate removing media to your filter or tap, perform water changes at 30% a week for a normal stocked tank, otherwise more water changes may be necessary.


----------

